# Stupid burocracy...



## luchjeg6 (Jan 16, 2011)

I live in Italy and in my country everything which has to do with burocracy takes long time and is so complicated:flame:

Now the office which his doing the first sheets need a pic of the engine number (code) and the chassis one (not the blue plate but the one directly stamped on the chassis). Where can I find them?
Really appreciate your help


----------



## luchjeg6 (Jan 16, 2011)

I forgot to say it's a R33 GTR V-Spec


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Chassis number is stamped on the bulkhead next to the blue plate.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/96457-help-need-know-where-engine-number-stamped-engine-r34-rb26-eng.html


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't you just bung them some euros to speed things up?


----------

